# How do you decide on point weight for recurve bow



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

For 34lbs, I would recommend the 70/80/90 grain points. Start with full weight (90 grains) and see if you can tune your arrow with your bow. Lower the point weight by breaking one section at a time if the arrows show "weak".

TomG


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm shooting Carobn Ones on my Hoyt Horizon at 34#, 28 inches with 90grn points and am getting excellent results....its a light arrow but stays pretty true in the wind at longer ranges....you still have to hold off but not as bad as I expected. Tuned in pretty east at the plunger as well...I'm using spin wings to keep my FOC up, somewhere around 12% if my calcluations are correct.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

I used Stu Miller's Dynamic Spine calc (free download: http://heilakka.com/stumiller/ ) for my Carbon Ones and it dialed the set up pretty good. I went with the heavier option for 600 spine on 38# but ended up breaking down to 90g anyway. I'll be taking the lower weight option next time.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

I checked with Easton concerning the point weight used for the chart-100gr-when making a set for a student. There are two theories: 1. keep point weight and overall weight very low for fast, flat arrow flight (McKinneys), 2. the traditional-make FOC highest possible that can be tuned and reach your longest distance, with a little room to spare.


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

I think the past 15 years of results and scores has pretty well killed the fast/superlight weight theory for target archery.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Robert43 said:


> Hi all I am thinking of getting some Easton Carbon 1 for my SF recurve for IFAA I shoot 28" draw length & 34lb. I looked on the Easton web site & it said 70/80/90 grain & 90/100/110 grain points Which do you think I should go for the light or heavy 1s. Also has any 1 every used OT2 Shaft selctor for recurves ? any good thanks


Yes.

OT2 Shaft selector works EXTREMELY well for recurves...

IF, you get dead accurate information.

I hang my recurve (Bernardini Luxor 27) by the pivot point
with a strap attached to a ceiling hook.

Then,
I use some paracord to make a loop around the tied nocking points.
Between barbell weights and half liter bottles and 1/4 liter bottles of water...
I get an EXACT draw weight, as the arrow just pulls through the clicker.


When you plug in the EXACT draw weight (accurate to the 1/10th of a pound)
(a liter of water = 1000 grams)

when you get the EXACT draw length (accurate to 1/16th of an inch)

when you plug in the EXACT brace height (accurate to 1/16th of an inch)

the OT2 shaft selector results are very accurate.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks all for the help


----------

